# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  EASILY Hack runescape accounts!!

## Xestrikers

So we all know how bad a game Runescape is right? After all, this is a website for WoW showing you have played WoW at the least. But this is still fun. This is VERY easy, i just hacked nearly EVERYONE on my friend's list in a single wave! Then people off my victoms' friendlists.

1. Find a victom, the lower level player this is, the better. When you make an account on runescape it does NOT ask you to put in recovery questions when making your character, it just warns you to when you log on. Of course people normally don't pay attention and read it due to it being small and unnoticable. This works even if they set them, but still just pointing it out.

2. Go to http://runescape.com/ and on the left hand side of the screen, look for "Recover a lost password" click it.

3. Type in the name of your victom in the little box, and click the arrow down to change your query, go to "Someone else has stolen my password" or "I have forgotten my password" Preferably, do "I have forgotten my password" as it is more efficient. Hit enter. Half way done.

4. A screen with pop up with all of these questions, watch how easy it is. Where you see the recovery questions, click the box that says "I did not set any recovery questions" And now just type in your email address in the box where it asks for the person's email address, then type in the new password you want it to be if all goes well.

5. Now just type in the "additional information" box at the bottem, a bunch of obvious things, such as if you are hacking a level 44 type in "I last logged in at 44" next look what the person was wearing, mage gear type in "I was training my magic" if they are a decent level say "I have been playing for over a year" now you just need one more, i normally choose to say "I can not input my passwords as i forgot them, and if i even filled in my recovery questions, last i checked they are normaly just random things i type in, sorry i thought they were just used when people try to hack you lol."

6. If it says "You did not put in enough information" that means they unfortunatly input recovery questions. But no fear! Click "Continue" and a number will pop up, open up notepad or wordpad, or microsoft word.. Whatever you choose and then type that number in. After that a window will ask you to in put the number to open a query for custemor support, copy and paste the number on both sides. After that a window will pop up saying "Your query has been submitted"

Congratulations! Just wait until you get an email or later on try to log in with the new password you typed in, it should work and they can not get the account back. If they haven't set recovery questions, your in more luck! Set your own and now they are PERMANENTLY locked out of the account. Have fun.  :Frown: 6): 

Edit: If you type your victom in for "I have forgotten my password" And the recovery questions pull up as
Recovery question 1: this
Recovery question 2: means they
Recovery question 3: didn't set their recovery questions. Such ashame
Recovery question 4: Any answer works
Recovery question 5: Then pristo!

----------


## Nugma

Ohhh i had so much fun doing this.
Runescape owns (hacking the kids owns, the game sucks)

----------


## ShadowThief

That's awesome man! Glad WoW has a nice Account Management =)
+Rep

----------


## Dajoker

lol MMMMOWWNNEED

good post

----------


## Squirllz

ROFL, Great guide....+rep

----------


## Marlo

i used to make a fake site for something called "runescape calculator" which almost all RS players had. So i attached a keylogger to the file and uploaded it to my site and i got about 5 uber accounts with it  :Big Grin:  

oooooh the good old days before EVERYONE had anti virus

----------


## Lysvir

The "Write in your email adress" thing wasnt there :/.

----------


## [SpNiz]

Thanks for this post  :Big Grin:  Always tryed to get back my hacked character, got it back now with full rune and some other Halloween and Chicken shit! Even tho i don't play i want the character :> Level 63

----------


## Xestrikers

Glad this is appealing so well  :Smile: 




> i used to make a fake site for something called "runescape calculator" which almost all RS players had. So i attached a keylogger to the file and uploaded it to my site and i got about 5 uber accounts with it  
> 
> oooooh the good old days before EVERYONE had anti virus


Just looked up "Download runescape calculater" for kicks and giggles, didn't find it tho, did you take it down?

----------


## Obex

whahaha im a noob cant get it to work

----------


## trilton

Good idea, but since you need a password to submit a request then what do you do hmm? other then that it's good, if it's worked for anyone reading this please speak up it's always so funny hearing this stuff.

----------


## whatup999

omg i just hacked a 126 FULL dragon with whip lol i sold all his stuff in about 3 min bout 1mill gold :Smile:

----------


## Xestrikers

This is the intellegence of jagex support, just fill in a bunch of BS details, they think your the owner and GG

----------


## Triskal

does this even work? I gave it a go and there's no part about an email, and you need at least ONE previous password. Am I just stupid? :P

----------


## WTF LOL

im not getting everything that you had, Come up:

http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a77...untitled-3.jpg

although it isnt working for me, i thought i'd go to the part were i can retrive a banned acount. I sold a level 80 for £40! silly little kids, anyway he soon re-sold it and i got banned so hopefully ill be able to get it back and sell it to someone eles! ><

----------


## Xestrikers

The email is only for people who have actually input their email.

The chance of this working is reduced if the recovery questions are actual questions and not just "Recovery question 1" etc.

You don't need at least one password. In the window where you type info about your account, just state some BS about you not knowing or it got hacked etc..

Customer support gives you the account, it's going to say you did not provide enough information but if you at least filled everything out you can open a ticket with support and they will look at what you typed in the white window at the bottem.

----------


## WTF LOL

i just logged in on a level 3 and went to a city and theres alot of botters, so ill try one of then for a laugh atleast i know im not runing a 11 year olds life that way!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*edit Tried again but still telling me i need at least one previous password, the stupid thing is, its a botters acount so its not exactlly going to be changing his pass word

----------

